
Ask HN: What real impact does AI/ML projects have at your work/industry? - vs2370
At a lot of companies, the data science group is still analyzing data and providing support for business decisions. Do you have examples of projects in your workplace&#x2F;industry where ML&#x2F;AI has a big impact?
======
amolo
1.Automation//Efficiency 2.Automation//Cost Savings 3.Automation//Automation

